# Free Oscar & EBJD



## Brock (Dec 6, 2002)

I have a 9-10" Oscar and a 10-11" EBJD free to a good home.

If you're in the Green Bay area, let me know and you can pick them up!

Thanks.

8)


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

Hello,

The 'Discussion Board' is for aquaria related discussion of a non-commercial nature only. We have created a 'Trading Post' section that allows members to post items for sale or for want. Please take advantage of this resource, as it can be quite effective. Thanks for your consideration in this matter; we appreciate you as a member.

Here is a link to the Trading Post.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/tradingpost/


----------

